# overclocked my components but need help.



## utkarsh009 (Mar 12, 2011)

you all know my config. its in my signature. i oc'ed my proccy from 2.9 to 3.2 ghz. i have set fsb to 225mhz with a multiplier of 14.5x but i havent increased voltage. its 1.425 V (as easy tune 6 lists) i used bios setup for oc as et6 was giving me troubles. i dont have all those thermal paste and all. my cabby has a fan in front which sucks air and one at the back which releases air. is it ok? or should i revert back. temperature was 36 C. also i oced igp to 810mhz. is it ok? can i oc more without adding any extra stuff?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

As long as your temps stay low u are safe.... 
No thermal paste ? u mean u removed it?
which PSU?


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

You should be real careful while overclocking if you are new to it. Try to overclock the rig bit by bit and not in jumps, be careful with overvolting. Overvolt only when the rig is not stable after fsb and multiplier increase. It takes patience do it cool and easy.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> As long as your temps stay low u are safe....
> No thermal paste ? u mean u removed it?
> which PSU?



does thermal paste come pre-applied on the proccy? then it must be there. but i didnt apply anything over it. ok and what is the limit of safe temperature? i have a 250W psu which came prebundled with the branded zenith pc i bought 6 years ago. i will but vx450 when i will purchase a gfx card.


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

Its highly recommended you dont overclock with that crappy PSU


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 12, 2011)

sparx said:


> Its highly recommended you dont overclock with that crappy PSU



is the amount of overclocking i have done, ok? or should i revert back?

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

how to check how much power is my system drawing?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

so u are using that 250w psu to OC?
If so, you should definitely revert back....


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Please don't overclock if you have a poor PSU. You're risking your machine.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> does thermal paste come pre-applied on the proccy? then it must be there. but i didnt apply anything over it. ok and what is the limit of safe temperature? i have a 250W psu which came prebundled with the branded zenith pc i bought 6 years ago. i will but vx450 when i will purchase a gfx card.



If you have not removed your cpu HSF an cleaned something - the TIMis still there.

You have bought a box packed cpu which comes with a HSF and thermal paste per-applied on the bottom side of the HSF not cpu 

you have achieved nice OC even with that paltry PSU though as eveone is saying - get the new psu to ASAP !


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks everyone. i'll revert back till i get a psu but please help me in: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...7936-now-suggest-me-some-more-components.html


----------

